# Mi preoccupa



## giacinta

Voglio dire:

When I speak Italian, I always feel the need to speak it quickly, particularly when I am trying to speak to an Italian.  They always reply so quickly that I, in turn, feel that I have to reply at the same speed.  Of course, I make many mistakes if I have to speak quickly.  This really worries me.

Quando cerco di parlare italiano, ho sempre il bisogno di parlarlo svelto, specialmente quando parlo con un italiano.  Sempre mi rispondono cosi' rapidamente che io, in turno, mi sento che io devo rispondere alla stessa velocita'.  In questo modo, naturalmente, mi sbaglio spesso.  Questo mi da tanto fastidio/ mi preoccupa molto.....

Are there other ways to express " it really worries me"?  Also, apart from "rispondere" are there other ways to express " reply" "respond".  I only know "rispondere".   Also, please correct my translation!


Giacinta


----------



## Saoul

giacinta said:
			
		

> Voglio dire:
> 
> When I speak Italian, I always feel the need to speak it quickly, particularly when I am trying to speak to an Italian.  They always reply so quickly that I, in turn, feel that I have to reply at the same speed.  Of course, I make many mistakes if I have to speak quickly.  This really worries me.
> 
> Quando cerco di parlare italiano, sento sempre il bisogno di parlare velocemente, specialmente quando parlo con un italiano. Mi rispondono sempre cosi' rapidamente che io, in cambio, mi sento di dover rispondere alla stessa velocita'.  In questo modo, naturalmente, mi sbaglio spesso.  Questo mi dà tanto fastidio/ mi preoccupa molto.....
> 
> Are there other ways to express " it really worries me"?  Also, apart from "rispondere" are there other ways to express " reply" "respond".  I only know "rispondere".   Also, please correct my translation!
> 
> Giacinta



Replicare/ribattere/controbattere.
About to worry, I can't think of anything else right now, maybe someone else.


----------



## fran06

giacinta said:
			
		

> Voglio dire:
> 
> When I speak Italian, I always feel the need to speak it quickly, particularly when I am trying to speak to an Italian. They always reply so quickly that I, in turn, feel that I have to reply at the same speed. Of course, I make many mistakes if I have to speak quickly. This really worries me.
> 
> Quando cerco di parlare  *parlo *italiano, ho sempre il bisogno di parlarlo svelto *farlo velocemente*, specialmente quando parlo con un italiano. *Mi rispondono* Sempre mi rispondono cosi' rapidamente che io, in turno di *riflesso*, mi sento che io devo *di dover* rispondere alla stessa velocita'. In questo modo, naturalmente, mi sbaglio spesso. Questo mi da tanto fastidio/ mi preoccupa molto.....*both correct but the first means that it annoies you the latter that worries you*
> 
> Are there other ways to express " it really worries me"? Also, apart from "rispondere" are there other ways to express " reply" "respond". I only know "rispondere". Also, please correct my translation!
> 
> 
> Giacinta


 
Molto buona 

Sorry Saoul (era da un pò che non ci incrociavamo )


----------



## shamblesuk

Sono preoccupato/ansioso?


----------



## giacinta

Scusate ma queste risposte mi hanno dato fastidio anche di piu'!!!

di riflesso v. in cambio

mi sbaglio spesso v. sbaglio spesso

Grazie in anticipo!

Giacinta


----------



## fran06

giacinta said:
			
		

> Scusate ma queste risposte mi hanno dato fastidio anche di piu'!!!
> 
> di riflesso v. in cambio
> 
> mi sbaglio spesso v. sbaglio spesso
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!
> 
> Giacinta


 
Ti spiego, 
per me suonava meglio _*di riflesso*_ che _*in cambio*_. Pur essendo la traduzione corretta, _*in cambio*_ non è molto in armonia con il resto del testo.

La seconda, questione di gusto stilistico ma entrambi corrette.

Spero che questa spiegazione ti tolga il fastidio!!


----------



## fede5

fran06 said:
			
		

> Ti spiego,
> per me suonava meglio _*di riflesso*_ che _*in cambio*_. Pur essendo la traduzione corretta, _*in cambio*_ non è molto in armonia con il resto del testo.
> 
> La seconda, questione di gusto stilistico ma entrambi corrette.
> 
> Spero che questa spiegazione ti tolga il fastidio!!



Sono d'accordo con Fran, "di riflesso" in questo caso è più appropriato, direi che è perfetto per questa frase!
Ciao 
Fede


----------



## Saoul

Scusate se insisto, ma per quando "di riflesso" sia più armonico, non è la traduzione di "in turn". 
Se avesse scritto instinctively, sarei d'accordo con voi, ma c'era "in turn", dunque "di rimando"/"in cambio" andrebbero meglio.
Che ne dite?


----------



## giacinta

direi che _sia_ perfetto?


----------



## Saoul

giacinta said:
			
		

> direi che è _sia_ perfetto?



Ti dico che non puoi fare diversamente.
Mi ha detto che sono un idiota.
Le ho detto che non voglio più vederla.

 A few examples, may be of help!


----------



## fran06

Saoul said:
			
		

> Scusate se insisto, ma per quando "di riflesso" sia più armonico, non è la traduzione di "in turn".


 

Saoul, e dai, non ti ci mettere pure tu! Leggi il mio post 6....l'ho spiegato abbastanza chiaramente almeno per un madrelingua come te ...o no ?


----------



## Saoul

fran06 said:
			
		

> Saoul, e dai, non ti ci mettere pure tu! Leggi il mio post 6....l'ho spiegato abbastanza chiaramente almeno per un madrelingua come te ...o no ?



E no, invece, mi ci metto pure io eccome!  

Non si parla di scegliere un differente sinonimo perchè è più fluido nell'insieme della frase. Si tratta di stravolgere il senso dell'espressione. (Lo so stravolgere è eccessivo, but I wanted to go for the grand effect!)


----------



## fran06

Saoul said:
			
		

> E no, invece, mi ci metto pure io eccome!
> 
> Non si parla di scegliere un differente sinonimo perchè è più fluido nell'insieme della frase. Si tratta di stravolgere il senso dell'espressione. (Lo so stravolgere è eccessivo, but I wanted to go for the grand effect!)


 
Aspetta,
io volevo solo dire che, come ho scritto nel post numero 6, _di riflesso_ non è la traduzione di _in turn_ ma _in cambio_ in italiano non solo suonava malissimo ma non era neanche usato  correttamente e quindi ho avuto la malagurata idea di cambiarlo...(me' possino )


----------



## Saoul

Aspetto! 
Ora vado... mia ironica fran, ma cosa c'è che non ti piace in "in cambio"? 
Loro parlano velocemente e in cambio mi sento di dover parlare anche io in modo altrettanto rapido. 

Loro parlano velocemente e di rimando mi sento di dover parlare anche io in modo altrettanto rapido. 

Che c'è fran, dillo al Saoul, che c'è!


----------



## fran06

Saoul said:
			
		

> Loro parlano velocemente e in cambio  *quindi *mi sento di dover parlare anche io in modo altrettanto rapido.
> 
> Loro parlano velocemente e di rimando * quindi *mi sento di dover parlare anche io in modo altrettanto rapido.
> 
> Che c'è fran, dillo al Saoul, che c'è!


 
Saoul!!! Ma suonano malissimo!!! Dai, secondo me devi fare una pausa di 10 minuti poi rileggiti le frasi e conferma la tua teoria, per me non va bene

Mia madre mi ha chiesto di comprare il pane in cambio mi preparerà una buonissima torta al cioccolato

Così sì!
Tanto sono sicura che non sei d'accordo


----------



## emma1968

Scusate se mi intrometto, che ne dite di "..., di conseguenza mi sento di dover rispondere...."?


----------



## Saoul

Aspetterò il commento anche di altri, perchè ribadisco che secondo me le espressioni "in cambio" e "di rimando" sono più che corrette. 

(Fran, io in genere sono in disaccordo quando sono convinto che l'altro stia dicendo una cosa non vera, non per piacere personale, o hobby, e in questo caso non sono d'accordo con te, non perchè mi serva una pausa, ma perchè trovo che quello che dici sia sbagliato).


----------



## Willi

Mi posso intromettere anch'io nella discussione? E se invece di "in cambio" o "di riflesso" dicessimo "a mia volta"?


----------



## fran06

Credo che sia le tue soluzioni che quella di Emma vadano benissimo ma ora Saoul ed io abbiamo spostato (non so se legalmente ) il discorso sull'uso appropiato (per Saoul) o no (per me) di *in cambio* nella frase di Giacinta.

Che ne pensate?


----------



## Willi

Adesso penso che mi attirerò le ire di entrambi, ma devo dire che né l'uso di "di riflesso" nè quello di "in cambio" mi convincono.


----------



## fede5

Mia madre mi ha chiesto di comprare il pane in cambio mi preparerà una buonissima torta al cioccolato

Se mi posso permettere...questo mi sembra l'esempio corretto di come usare "in cambio"...nella frase di Giacinta...non c'entra molto!!!

Saoul...non ti arrabbiare
Ciao
Fede


----------



## emma1968

Willi said:
			
		

> Adesso penso che mi attirerò le ire di entrambi, ma devo dire che né l'uso di "di riflesso" nè quello di "in cambio" mi convincono.



Saoul, lo sai che quando posso, sono felice di  darti ragione, ma qui proprio non ce la faccio.
Non voglio dire che siano sbagliate, ma a me suona male sia "in cambio" che "di riflesso".


----------



## Saoul

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Saoul lo sai che quando posso, sono felice di  darti ragione, ma quì proprio non ce la faccio.
> Non voglio dire che siano sbagliate, ma a me suona male sia "in cambio" che "di riflesso".



Il Saoul FURIOSO  chiede numi allora su una possibile soluzione.
Il di rimando che ho provato a far passare prima, come vi sembra?


----------



## fede5

Willi said:
			
		

> Adesso penso che mi attirerò le ire di entrambi, ma devo dire che né l'uso di "di riflesso" nè quello di "in cambio" mi convincono.



Bè...comunque "di riflesso" e "di conseguenza"(suggerito da Emma) hanno lo stesso significato...ma "in cambio" vuol dire tutta un'altra cosa...


----------



## Furious

giacinta said:
			
		

> Voglio dire:
> 
> When I speak Italian, I always feel the need to speak it quickly, particularly when I am trying to speak to an Italian. They always reply so quickly that I, in turn, feel that I have to reply at the same speed. Of course, I make many mistakes if I have to speak quickly. This really worries me.
> 
> Quando cerco di parlare italiano, ho sempre il bisogno di parlarlo svelto, specialmente quando parlo con un italiano. Sempre mi rispondono cosi' rapidamente che io, in turno, mi sento che io devo rispondere alla stessa velocita'. In questo modo, naturalmente, mi sbaglio spesso. Questo mi da tanto fastidio/ mi preoccupa molto.....
> 
> Are there other ways to express " it really worries me"? Also, apart from "rispondere" are there other ways to express " reply" "respond". I only know "rispondere". Also, please correct my translation!
> 
> 
> Giacinta


 
Quando cerco di parlare italiano, ho sempre il bisogno di parlarlo /parlare svelto /velocemente, specialmente quando parlo con un italiano. Mi rispondono sempre cosi' rapidamente che io, di conseguenza /a mia volta, sento che  devo rispondere alla stessa velocita'. In questo modo, naturalmente, sbaglio spesso. Questo mi dà molto fastidio/ mi preoccupa molto.....


Not bad your translation


----------



## Willi

Io continuo a propendere per "a mia volta"


----------



## emma1968

Saoul said:
			
		

> Il Saoul FURIOSO  chiede numi allora su una possibile soluzione.
> Il di rimando che ho provato a far passare prima, come vi sembra?


In teoria "di rimando" e "di riflesso"  sono una conseguenza quindi non dovrebbero essere sbagliate anche se a me non suonano bene.
Forse, come hai detto tu in altre occasioni, è solo questione di abitudine.


----------



## nickditoro

Saoul said:
			
		

> Replicare/ribattere/controbattere.
> About to worry, I can't think of anything else right now, maybe someone else.


I once learned "stare in pensiero" for worry. Does that work or is it dated/laughable/stupid or just plain wrong?  

Nick


----------



## fran06

nickditoro said:
			
		

> I once learned "stare in pensiero" for worry. Does that work or is it dated/laughable/stupid or just plain wrong?
> 
> Nick


 
Is perfect Nick.


----------



## fede5

*A mia volta* mi sembra che sia la soluzione migliore...

Fra i due litiganti............!!!


----------



## Saoul

Fedina, 

forse mi ripeto, e quindi credo che l'unica a poterci indicare la "retta via" sia colei che ha fatto partire il thread, ma qui non stiamo parlando altro che di tradurre "in turn".

Ora, che a voi non suoni, mi sta benissimo, ci mancherebbe altro... ma se in una frase c'è in turn, non possiamo tradurlo come "di conseguenza" o "di riflesso" perchè non sono la stessa cosa.

L'uso di quel "in turn" nella frase originale, così come l'ho capito io, ha una valenza ironica. Il madrelingua parla a velocità supersonica, ed io (come se mi stesse facendo un favore) in cambio, parlo altrettanto velocemente, con la sola problematica, che non essendo madrelingua incespico. 
Ora, questo mio modo di vedere la frase può essere errato, ma dobbiamo trovare una soluzione che rispetti il significato originale, senza stravolgerne le valenze, altrimenti non facciamo una traduzione, ma creiamo un testo nuovo. 

Logorrea Saoul attenderebbe notizie quindi sul significato iniziare di quel "in turn" se no tra tutti noi bravi e riflessivi bimbi e bimbe tra un po' arriviamo a dibattere anche della fissione dell'atomo senza arrivare al nocciuolo della questione. 
(come mi piace dire nocciuolo!)


----------



## nickditoro

fran06 said:
			
		

> Is perfect Nick.


Gosh, thanks. I was about to renew my lurker's license.


----------



## fran06

Saoul said:
			
		

> ....e quindi credo che l'unica a poterci indicare la "retta via" sia colei che ha fatto partire il thread, ma qui non stiamo parlando altro che di tradurre "in turn". Sono d'accordo!!!
> 
> Ora, questo mio modo di vedere la frase può essere errato, ma dobbiamo trovare una soluzione che rispetti il significato originale, senza stravolgerne le valenze, altrimenti non facciamo una traduzione, ma creiamo un testo nuovo.
> E sono d'accordo di nuovo!!


----------



## emma1968

> L'uso di quel "in turn" nella frase originale, così come l'ho capito io, ha una valenza ironica. Il madrelingua parla a velocità supersonica, ed io (come se mi stesse facendo un favore) in cambio, parlo altrettanto velocemente, con la sola problematica, che non essendo madrelingua incespico.


Ho capito perfettamente cosa vuoi dire. Una cosa del tipo "gli restituisco pan per focaccia" dal momento che lui parla veloce io lo ricambio con la stessa moneta.
Mi sembra però pretenzioso da parte di un non nativo ironizzare  in questa maniera. Questa è la ragione per cui io non l'ho interpretata nel  tuo stesso modo.


----------



## fran06

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Ho capito perfettamente cosa vuoi dire. Una cosa del tipo "gli restituisco pan per focaccia" dal momento che lui parla veloce io lo ricambio con la stessa moneta.
> Mi sembra però pretenzioso da parte di un non nativo ironizzare in questa maniera. Questa è la ragione per cui io non l'ho interpretata nel tuo stesso modo.


 
Anche per me è così. Infatti io l'ho sostituito con _di riflesso_ credendo che comunicando con un interlocutore che parla velocemente è naturale (per un madrelingua o non) rispondere o cercare di rispondere alla stessa velocità. Io lo faccio sia quando parlo inglese che spagnolo, mi dà l'impressione di parlare meglio ed invece.....


----------



## fede5

Saoul said:
			
		

> Fedina,
> 
> forse mi ripeto, e quindi credo che l'unica a poterci indicare la "retta via" sia colei che ha fatto partire il thread, ma qui non stiamo parlando altro che di tradurre "in turn".
> 
> Visto che i due litiganti...finalmente sono d'accordo (e anch'io)...non ci rimane che aspettare che colei che ha fatto partire il thread si faccia viva!!!
> 
> Ciao Saouluccio (io avevo smesso...ma tu continui!!!)


----------



## Saoul

fede5 said:
			
		

> Saoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fedina,
> 
> forse mi ripeto, e quindi credo che l'unica a poterci indicare la "retta via" sia colei che ha fatto partire il thread, ma qui non stiamo parlando altro che di tradurre "in turn".
> 
> Visto che i due litiganti...finalmente sono d'accordo (e anch'io)...non ci rimane che aspettare che colei che ha fatto partire il thread si faccia viva!!!
> 
> Ciao Saouluccio (io avevo smesso...ma tu continui!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E ora non sapremo mai più nulla di cosa intendeva...
> (lo so fedina, ma mi ci ero quasi abituato! )
Click to expand...


----------



## fran06

Saoul said:
			
		

> E ora non sapremo mai più nulla di cosa intendeva...


 
Perchè?


----------



## Saoul

fran06 said:
			
		

> Perchè?[/QUOTE
> 
> Facevo solo l'ironico perchè da circa 2 ore (o forse più) giacinta ha abbandonato la conversazione... forse esacerbata dal nostro:
> 
> Saoul: fran ho ragione io
> Fran: smettila!
> Saoul ho ragione io
> Emma: mentre scrivo di torte in altri thread do ragione a Fran
> Fedina: saouluccio
> Nick: provo a distrarli con domande diverse, che magari smettono di rompere.
> Fran: Abbasso Saoul
> Saoul: ho ragione io
> 
> Insomma, non è stata facile da reggere come conversazione la nostra, e l'amica giacinta se l'è data!  Come biasimarla!
> 
> A parte gli scherzi, ho fede che giacinta ci farà sapere quanto prima, era solo una battuta!


----------



## emma1968

Saoul said:
			
		

> fran06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perchè?[/QUOTE
> 
> Facevo solo l'ironico perchè da circa 2 ore (o forse più) giacinta ha abbandonato la conversazione... forse esacerbata dal nostro:
> 
> Saoul: fran ho ragione io
> Fran: smettila!
> Saoul ho ragione io
> Emma: *mentre scrivo di torte in altri thread do ragione a Fran* Beh quando si parla di cucina non so resistere!
> Fedina: saouluccio
> Nick: provo a distrarli con domande diverse, che magari smettono di rompere.
> Fran: Abbasso Saoul
> Saoul: ho ragione io
> 
> Insomma, non è stata facile da reggere come conversazione la nostra, e l'amica giacinta se l'è data!  Come biasimarla!
> 
> A parte gli scherzi, ho fede che giacinta ci farà sapere quanto prima, era solo una battuta!
> 
> 
> 
> Sono d'accordo !!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## fede5

Saoul said:
			
		

> fran06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perchè?[/QUOTE
> 
> Facevo solo l'ironico perchè da circa 2 ore (o forse più) giacinta ha abbandonato la conversazione... forse esacerbata dal nostro:
> 
> Saoul: fran ho ragione io
> Fran: smettila!
> Saoul ho ragione io
> Emma: mentre scrivo di torte in altri thread do ragione a Fran
> Fedina: saouluccio
> Nick: provo a distrarli con domande diverse, che magari smettono di rompere.
> Fran: Abbasso Saoul
> Saoul: ho ragione io
> 
> Insomma, non è stata facile da reggere come conversazione la nostra, e l'amica giacinta se l'è data!  Come biasimarla!
> 
> A parte gli scherzi, ho fede che giacinta ci farà sapere quanto prima, era solo una battuta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mi hai fatto ridere !!!!
> Comunque secondo me alla fine Giacinta è stata la più furba!!!
> 
> una precisazione:...oltre a "Saouluccio"...fra le righe c'era "Abbasso Saoul...Forza Fran"!!!!!!!!  Dai...scherzo,non ricominciate!
Click to expand...


----------



## Willi

Saoul said:
			
		

> Facevo solo l'ironico perchè da circa 2 ore (o forse più) giacinta ha abbandonato la conversazione... forse esacerbata dal nostro:
> 
> Saoul: fran ho ragione io
> Fran: smettila!
> Saoul ho ragione io
> Emma: mentre scrivo di torte in altri thread do ragione a Fran
> Fedina: saouluccio
> Nick: provo a distrarli con domande diverse, che magari smettono di rompere.
> Fran: Abbasso Saoul
> Saoul: ho ragione io


 
Ehi, ti sei dimenticato di me! Sgrunt


----------



## Saoul

Willi said:
			
		

> Ehi, ti sei dimenticato di me! Sgrunt



Visto che gli ultimo 5 o 6 post verranno cancellati come "chatty", approfitto e ti chiedo *scusa! *


----------



## Willi

Va be', scuse concesse


----------

